# Video editing advice needed!



## Weareclocks (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey guys, so I just completed this video for my band, Clocks..



I want to do more play throughs, this was my first time REALLY working with Vegas on a professional level. Tips? Questions?

I think it turned out alright seeing as the rest of my video portfolio is of me PVPing in World of Warcraft! hahaha

Thanks for any advise or insight!
--Dakota Roberts of Clocks


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 6, 2012)

I won't be able to help much as far as editing goes, but this is sick man!


----------



## Alimination (Aug 11, 2012)

I probably suggest better camera shots to keep things more interesting. Kind of like Ola's videos on youtube.

but really, it's not bad at all.


----------



## TheSaucyAussie (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks good, only thing i would have done differently would be to make the text at the beginning and end a different font. You could also add some motion to the text, have it slowly coming closer to the screen or away for the screen, whatever works. 

Editing of the actual playing was perfectly fine.


----------

